# Drywall - Durabond for patching a hole



## ccoulter350 (Mar 4, 2010)

We have a contractor hanging drywall working at our house that missed a cut on an electrical outlet by about 1 1/2 inches. His solution is to put a wood backing behind the hole and fill it with Durabond. Will this work or is it going to crumble in a year? Any drywall pros out there that can answer me?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

durabond should work, would have liked some tape in there


----------



## ccoulter350 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Addamroy (Jan 19, 2010)

I would put wood backing behind it, then put a new piece of sheet rock on there. Then tape it just like you would any other seam. You never want a load of mud anywhere. That's taking the easy way out, and yes, it will crack. Once your house moves or shifts the tiniest bit, it will crack around the edges, and if the mud is thick enough, it will crack right through the middle of the patch. Trust me, have it done the right way just put a piece of sheetrock in there, cut it back a couple inches if need be.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

and make sure he's using Durabond or a similar product! (not pre-mixed compound)

_pete


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Its all set = no worries.

That's the proper and typical way we patch that type of hole.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

agree 100% no problem...

OP if this is the biggest problem you have seen with this project... this guy is doing a great job...


----------

